

Like a Hole in the Head: Trepanation as treatment for Alzheimer’s - gnosis
http://www.beckleyfoundation.org/pdf/HoleInTheHead_NewScientist.pdf

======
ableal
I did a quick search to see if there was any follow-up to that June 2009
article, but had not much luck.

A couple of comments here:
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527440.700-dementia-...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527440.700-dementia-
treatment.html)

An echo/summary with a brief explanation - "This is important because cerebral
blood and fluid flow feed the brain and remove the waste it produces, like the
tau and beta-amyloid proteins that form the plaque found in the brains of
Alzheimers sufferers." - here
[http://72.32.68.42/index.php?option=com_content&view=art...](http://72.32.68.42/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=168:trepanation-
to-make-a-come-back-&catid=11:provider-wire&Itemid=26)

